# Formula Cura Griffweite nicht verstellbar



## joernssen (27. November 2020)

Hi, 
hat jemand eine Ahnung an was es liegen könnte, wenn sich die Griffweite mit dem 2mm Inbus nicht mehr verstellen lässt? Egal in welche Richtung ich drehe. Ich bekomme den Griff nicht weiter an den Lenker aber auch nicht weiter weg. Hatte schon mal jemand ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## Hardtail94 (20. Dezember 2020)

Das simpelste wäre, dass Dreck im Gewinde ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trischi24 (22. Dezember 2020)

Das heißt, du drehst den Inbusschlüssel,  die Griffweite ändert sich aber nicht? Dreht sich denn der Inbusschlüssel IN der Verstellschraube? Ergo Schraubenkopf kaputt?
Oder dreht sich die Schraube mit? Dann ist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach entweder die Schraube oder das Teil am Geber ausgenudelt.

Grüße


----------



## youdio (3. Februar 2021)

Ich nehme das jetzt mal in Augenschein. Habe eine neue Cura und bin auch der Meinung, dass sich der Hebel keinen halben mm bewegt. Wenn die Geber am Lenker montiert sind, lässt sich dass nahezu gar nicht machen, weil man selbst mit einem langen 2mm nicht oder nicht gut in die Inbus Schraube kommt. Das ist schon ein sehr seltsames Prinzip, obwohl man es nicht oft machen musst. Ansonsten eine tolle Bremse.


----------



## Osti (3. Februar 2021)

da ist Unmengen an Schraubensicherung drauf. Nachdem ich es mit nem Feuerzeug erhitzt habe ging es....


----------



## youdio (4. Februar 2021)

Osti schrieb:


> da ist Unmengen an Schraubensicherung drauf. Nachdem ich es mit nem Feuerzeug erhitzt habe ging es....


Auf dem Gewinde der Hebelweiteneinstellungsschraube ist Schraubensicherungskleber drauf? Das ist ja schräg.


----------



## Osti (4. Februar 2021)

ja, und zwar reichlich. Ohne Erwärmen konnte ich die Schraube auch keinen mm bewegen. Mit etwas Wärme ging es dann


----------



## youdio (11. Februar 2021)

Ich habe diesen 2mm Inbus dafür geordert. Mit dem ging es ganz ordentlich. Wichtig ist der Kugelkopf, weil man dann den Inbus nicht ganz gerade in den Schraubenkopf stecken muss. Das geht nämlich bei montierten Hebeln gar nicht... to whom it may concern ;-)


----------

